# Josh Smith



## arhie

You Hawks fans don't realize it, but you have a diamond in the rough. The boy is one of a kind. There is no one like him! Ever! 

In the future 25 10 6 with 2 blocks and 2 steals is not out of the question. Hes only 20 . Josh Smith is unreal.


----------



## speedythief

Has _anyone_ ever averaged 25/10/6/2/2?

I'd say that's entirely out of the question.


----------



## arhie

Hes already started to come close to this territory last 6 games.
21 11 2 2 3
24 11 2 4 2
21 10 1 1 3
19 12 2 2 2
4 4 3 0 4
26 12 4 0 1

Incredible- Name one player at his age thats done this in nba history- None. Thats right no player ever at his age has done 5/6 game double doubles with at least 1 blocks.

His season avg 14 8 3 2 3
Last season 11 7 2 1 3
Last february : 5 double doubles including a 5 5 5 5 game.


----------



## master8492

arhie said:


> *You Hawks fans don't realize it*, but you have a diamond in the rough. The boy is one of a kind. There is no one like him! Ever!
> 
> In the future 25 10 6 with 2 blocks and 2 steals is not out of the question. Hes only 20 . Josh Smith is unreal.


Where have you been?


----------



## ATLien

He is too inconsistent though


----------



## arhie

Youth = Inconsistancy


----------



## Goubot

I like Josh Smith, but saying that he'll be able to average those numbers is insanely optomistic. No one's really had those averages, the closest I can think of is Hakeem, and he probably fell short in the assist department. 

I haven't been paying as much attention this year, but he has improved in some areas for you. But shooting is still a pitfall, which is a little disappointing since he looked like he was coming around at the end of last year in that department.


----------



## BDB

Desmond Mason comes to mind I know he's a sf/playing pf now? 
I'm more excited about Joe Johnson after seeing him today.


----------



## BEEZ

Josh Smith is a beast? Plain and simple. Him and Joe johnson are cornerstones of this franchise. Moving marvin Harrison for a legit PG will be good a move.


----------



## Ruff Draft

BEEZ said:


> Josh Smith is a beast? Plain and simple. Him and Joe johnson are cornerstones of this franchise. Moving marvin Harrison for a legit PG will be good a move.


I agree with that totally. Marvin Williams though


----------



## arhie

If Josh Smith was able to stay on the floor he could have had a 30 15 and 10 game tonight. 10 blocks that is.


----------



## ATLien

BEEZ said:


> Josh Smith is a beast? Plain and simple. Him and Joe johnson are cornerstones of this franchise. Moving marvin Harrison for a legit PG will be good a move.


Marvin had an unusual game. 3 for 13 from the field, 13 for 13 from the FT line. He seems to be good at making FT's but nothing else.

Josh Smith has been playing good, but didn't he do this last year? Not start playing well until the year is more than half over.


----------



## arhie

He was still good overall, now is socring his gone up. SCoring isn't everything.


----------



## arhie

Wow now the scoring is going up, sky is the limit. I see greatness in this kids future. It makes me happy watching this guy.


----------



## BEEZ

Iggy and Josh Smith are definitley making strong cases as studs in that draft


----------



## ATLien

BEEZ said:


> Iggy and Josh Smith are definitley making strong cases as studs in that draft


That draft is looking better by the week.

Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Andre Iguodala, Josh Smith, Emeka Okafor, Dwight Howard..

I am still waiting on Shaun Livingston to show up, though. I remember wanting to trade both the #6 and #17 to trade up to get him, but he's been a little disappointing in me. But I don't watch many Clipper games. Just going by his averages.


----------



## BEEZ

I think the numbers will be better next year for him. IMO it was a confidence thing for Livingston


----------



## arhie

Smith's draft class will end up better than Lebron's.


----------



## BEEZ

In LeBron's you are looking at 4 potential HOF'ers in LeBron, Wade, Anthony and Bosh


----------



## arhie

On second thought 03-04 was slightly better. But 04-05 could definately put up a fight in the starting 5.
Dwight Howard , Emeka Okafor, Josh Smith, Andre Igoudala, Ben Gordon 
Chris Kaman, Chris Bosh, Carmelo Anthony, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade
i would love to see this game.


----------



## ATLien

29pts and 10reb tonight in the win VS. warriors for Josh


----------



## arhie

Hes too good. Ever since I made this thread the hawks have been doing wonders. I dream of what it could have been everyday: Rafar Alston, Vince Carter, Josh Smith, Chris Bosh, C, 6th- Mo Pete, Donyell Marshall, jalen Rose, Lamond Murray, Matt Bonner. Instead---- Rob Babcock (brother of the other Babcock (the one who ruined the hawks)),and araujo = no more vince era.


----------



## ATLien

I might have to stop posting everytime he has a good game, because it's every game now.

19 pts, 11 rebs, 4blks in a road win tonite.


----------



## JMES HOME

Josh Smith is one of my favorite player, he's a beast. So much potential, pretty good scorer, fantastic rebounder, and pretty solid defensive player. Also he's passing ability is pretty decent. If he could make the 3point shot consistently i think it could open up his game even more. 

He's got potential, so much the future of this franchise is JJ and Josh Smith. If you had a great PG and a really solid FC you guys could be a pretty dominate team. You have so much pieces to trade, but you dont seem to make any trade?

Why is it?


----------



## arhie

23 15 and 5 along with 3 steals and 2 blocks. Next KG ?


----------



## ATLien

26 points, 17 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 3 blocks. Oh lord

so what is this, 4 wins in a row?

I feel like the Hawks are getting punked by the NBA.


----------



## arhie

Josh Smith is here ladies and Gents, hes high flying and putting numbers up like KG/ Hakeem . WOWWWWWWWWWWWW. Bye bye VC, hello Josh Smith.


----------



## Dre

Dre said:


> He reminds me of a Marion or a younger Gerald Wallace, that is assuming Wallace is for real this year. I've heard the Kirilenko comparision too, but Kirilenko is totally different on offense.
> 
> He's a good rebounder and help defender, a guy fast and athletic enough to score despite his shooting deficiencies. He can still work on his shooting too. He had a similiar streak either earlier this year or last year where he played out of his mind.
> 
> He's a long athletic ball of energy, like a shawn marion, same skillset too. I wonder if he can grow to be a defensive anchor. He's long and athletic, so he'll get blocks and jump in passing lanes for steals, and with his size he could shut most of the 3s in the league down if he wanted. I don't know if they're playing him at the 3 or 4, but I would definitely play him like a big 3.
> 
> I think ultimately he could be an all-star player, but it depends on how often he can put play like this together, he's still a bit streaky. In his prime he's a strong 3rd banana on a contender, ala Marion (again).
> 
> 
> P.s. Bilas looks like quite an idiot.


From the NBA general.


----------



## ATLien

reading the nba general board is funny.

do that many people watch hawks games on league pass, or do they like talking out their ***? Most of them I agree with, but still. I can't imagine they watch many Hawk games.


----------



## Dre

Oh, everyone definitely talks out of their *** there.


----------



## Goubot

He's strung together some nice games lately. A friend says his jumpshot is still pretty bad, but he's made up for it by taking more shots closer to the basket. Is that true? His three point shooting was coming around at the end of last year, but it seems to have come and gone this year. 

I do think he has a high enough ceiling to be in some All-Star games, but yeah, he does seem to struggle with consistency. There are games where he's a force on both ends, but then there have been others where he's struggled and racked up a bunch of turnovers.


----------



## arhie

Bottom line in your 3rd year it is hard to do 20 points 10rebounds or assists 5 rebounds/assists 2 blocks and 2 steals. 
Jsmoove has 3, iggy has 1, Kobe 0, tmac 0, pierce 2, carmelo 0, Vince 4, Lebron 5. Its very hard only very good players can do this type of thing. KG is the master of this. We should make a post of this type of game.


----------



## ATLien

Goubot said:


> He's strung together some nice games lately. A friend says his jumpshot is still pretty bad, but he's made up for it by taking more shots closer to the basket. Is that true? His three point shooting was coming around at the end of last year, but it seems to have come and gone this year.
> 
> I do think he has a high enough ceiling to be in some All-Star games, but yeah, he does seem to struggle with consistency. There are games where he's a force on both ends, but then there have been others where he's struggled and racked up a bunch of turnovers.


I would say that his jumpshot has gotten much better. He will never be confused with Ray Allen shooting the ball, but you can tell he has worked hard with his mechanics. Earlier in the season, it looked like he was taking way too many three pointers but now he seems to have stopped that and settling for the jump shot instead.


----------



## BEEZ

Josh Smith is the man, hes rounding into form nicely as a player.


----------



## arhie

It should be his team not Joe Johnson's.


----------



## ATLien

Josh has been a beast this month. 

His season average is up to 15.5 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 2.9 bpg. but he has been averaging 20 and 10 this month.


----------



## BEEZ

arhie said:


> It should be his team not Joe Johnson's.


Actually, neither are superduper stars but they can be captain's together


----------



## ATLien

I like them as a duo, just need to find someone who can distribute the ball to them better


----------



## BEEZ

that is the most pressing need right now


----------



## arhie

If they somehow end up Oden, the hawks can be a championship caliber team if they can trade Marvin Williams for a point guard.


----------



## Premier

He's developing a respetable jump shot and with his world-class athleticism, that's all he needs to be an offensive force.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

arhie said:


> If they somehow end up Oden, the hawks can be a championship caliber team if they can trade Marvin Williams for a point guard.



trading Marvin would be stupid, I still think he can be the best player on this team if he really work on it, I say we pick Conley with the Pacer pick, hopefully we can get the #1 pick and get Oden, and maybe the Hawks will be competing for a champinship next year.


----------



## ATLien

Nope, I say trade Marvin. Let him be a star for someone else but we already have a similar player in Josh Smith who is already more further along.

I love Conley's game but if he comes out he would get picked long before the pick we get from Indiana. He would be a perfect fit though.


----------



## 9diamonds

Why is it that Josh Smith always has monster games in the 2nd half of the year ,but not in the first??


----------



## ATLien

9diamonds said:


> Why is it that Josh Smith always has monster games in the 2nd half of the year ,but not in the first??


Yeah, but just think how good he would be if he got to play in the playoffs!

first half: so-so
second half: better
post season: ridiculous

Just kidding, but seriously.. I think Josh has improved his #s each season & each month. Atlanta definately needs to make sure they don't let him walk.


----------



## BEEZ

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> trading Marvin would be stupid, I still think he can be the best player on this team if he really work on it, I say we pick Conley with the Pacer pick, hopefully we can get the #1 pick and get Oden, and maybe the Hawks will be competing for a champinship next year.


Hes better than Marvin at this point, and Marvin honestly has not shown anything consistently to say hes going to be a superstar.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

BEEZ said:


> Hes better than Marvin at this point, and Marvin honestly has not shown anything consistently to say hes going to be a superstar.



yeah he's better, but while he hasn't shown anything consistently, he's still shown flashes, remember he's only 20 years old.


----------

